# Confused about my cannabutter separation



## poutineeh (Mar 8, 2008)

I followed the recipe for making cannabutter from here (2nd recipe listed):
Pot brownies: how to make pot butter, famous pot brownie recipies, advice on eating pot brownies


Basically, you throw the butter and weed, into boiling water and let the water absorb the nasty shit while the butter takes up the THC etc.. When the cooking is done, you let it sit for a while in the fridge and the butter floats to the top.

The thing is, instead of having 2 layers, one water, one butter, i have 3, and i dont know what to do with the middle layer.

the top is obviously butter, the bottom is water, and in between is some layer that is a creamish/white color that is solid, and there is a bunch of the plant matter in it. should I discard this middle layer, or do my best to use it and try to filter out the solids? 

Thanks!


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 8, 2008)

Did you extract all the leftover plant before you put it in the fridge? you should have run it through some cheesecloth or something similar.


----------



## poutineeh (Mar 8, 2008)

Dammit. After just rereading it, I see you do have to strain it. Oh well, it shouldnt be that difficult


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 8, 2008)

No worries, it just might taste as good, haha. Its not like you added anything wrong. You will just have a more flavored butter, and prob not that good of a flavor, but it will work


----------



## joesalamon (Mar 8, 2008)

Just read this off that site you linked "When I made brownies, I used about a quarter of pot to each stick of butter. This made the butter very potent. As for not straining -- you can do this, but your food/butter will have bits of weed in it...and honestly, the pot doesn't taste very good at all."


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 8, 2008)

This has never happened to me but mybe u could try an pierce the butter and let all that dirty water run out then get the butter out and cut of the crap bit at the bottem 
Could be worth a try ?


----------



## ViRedd (Mar 9, 2008)

Put the whole she-bang into the freezer. You will end up with three layers. One layer is the butter that rises to the top. Another layer is nothing but ice crystals. Another layer is plant matter ... just debris and is of no use.

After its frozen, run warm water around the outside of your container to loosen up the product. Remove all three layers from your container. Now, take a sharp knife (careful) and scrape the plant matter and ice away from the butter. That's it in a nutshell.

Vi

PS: The "confusion" is supposed to take place after you injest the cannabutter, not before. ~lol~


----------



## FourTreeFarms (Feb 2, 2022)

poutineeh said:


> I followed the recipe for making cannabutter from here (2nd recipe listed):
> Pot brownies: how to make pot butter, famous pot brownie recipies, advice on eating pot brownies
> 
> 
> ...


 I had the same thing on my cannabutter when I took it out of the fridge. I think the middle layer (white solid matter) is the milk solids from the butter. I usually reheat the cannabutter along with the white solid matter middle layer so that I can pour out the clear (clarified) butter and remove the cloudy white milk solid. I like to have 100% clear cannabutter so I use this method of double separation to remove all impurities from the flower and butter.


----------

